# PVC crossbow. plans included.56 warning!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

First the disclaimer:
Neither I nor this forum nor its owners are responsible for you if you do something retarded and hurt yourself, some kid or your neighbor's dog.if you're not responsible enough to do quality work or are subject to fits of stupidity like using slingshots to deliver cherry bombs you need to get out of this thread now.

Now then.I will say up front I have not built this thing from PVC.I made mine from steel and welded it.[SOMEDAY IT WILL HAVE A LASER SIGHT!]but not everyone welds or works metal so I figured how else could I make one of these? this is the answer.Required tools and materials:

Electric drill and 1/4 and 3/8ths" bits.
An offset screwdriver.
A 2X5" hunk of high pressure PVC pipe.
Mechanic's epoxy[motor block grade]
2 3/8ths flat head bolts.
2 3/8ths nuts and tension washers.
A hacksaw.
2 1/4" ths nuts and tension washers.
Scissors.
a stout Bungee cord.
Industrial quality zip ties
2 1/2" metal hose clamps.
A jig saw or scroll saw to cut out the grip.
Scrap leather and a cartridge case at least as big as the bungee cord to punch holes in the strap.

Follow the directions and have fun,I can pop cans at 25 yards using sinkers as ammo or get torso hits with arrows out to 50 with my steel one.Remember:Aim THROUGH the tube.  if you see it you'll hit it!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's the steel one:

Mild steel with stainless rods covered in spray on truck bed liner to make it "tactical" LMAO!


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

I find the background most interesting... Grin.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My shop. LOL.anywhere I pop my tool box is my shop however.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

very nice magus, thanks

i wonder what what you could do with a 3d printer... ill bring the medicinal


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't even have a 1D printer, but photoshop is a hobby of sorts for me.

I'm a fan of blue tip and Saki I try not to imbibe too much for obvious reasons.LOL


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

This may be a stupid question, but here goes...does the projectile travel through the tube or over it? I'm trying to picture it in action.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Through.the tube also doubles as a two eyes open sight.if you see it down the tube, it's hit!


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe it's just me or does this look more like a slingshot than a crossbow? :scratch I'm going to give it a try and see what happens. 

Tim


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

It's actually both.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Magus :2thumb:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If you intend to use marbles or sinkers as primary ammo, go to a 3" tube.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Magus said:


> It's actually both.


Are you using crossbow bolts or arrows? (If arrows, what length.) I really want to build one now just for the heck of it. 

Tim


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Crappy old bow sized arrows I got for a buck each at a junk store.


----------

